# CU Nairn (Harbour)



## brucews (Aug 25, 2019)

We were recently at Nairn Harbour and noticed a sign there that that permitted motorhomes to park there, but noted that vehicles manufactured or adapted for the purpose of sleeping are not permitted between 22:00 and 08:00hrs, so it looks like not suitable for overnight stops>




We couldn't find the Harbourmaster to verify how rigorous this was enforced.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I'll remove it from the POIs ...


----------



## caledonia (Aug 25, 2019)

Truck driver I know was taking a dump in the public toilets at Nairn harbour and seen a wee eyeball peering at him through a hole in the cubicle door. He caught the guy who was in his late 60 and had previous for this according to the police


----------



## normanandsue (Aug 26, 2019)

*CU nairn harbour*



brucews said:


> We were recently at Nairn Harbour and noticed a sign there that that permitted motorhomes to park there, but noted that vehicles manufactured or adapted for the purpose of sleeping are not permitted between 22:00 and 08:00hrs, so it looks like not suitable for overnight stops>
> 
> View attachment 72614
> 
> We couldn't find the Harbourmaster to verify how rigorous this was enforced.



We were there last Thursday and stayed overnight along with 12 other mhs. The police drove round at 9.00pm and said nothing, but never read the sign until next morning. The prohibition appears about 13th paragraph down. It appears to me it is not rigorously enforced but it is there so it can be should the need arise.

If you were non English speaking you would never understand the sign.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 26, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Truck driver I know was taking a dump in the public toilets at Nairn harbour and seen a wee eyeball peering at him through a hole in the cubicle door. He caught the guy who was in his late 60 and had previous for this according to the police



Dirty B.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 26, 2019)

normanandsue said:


> We were there last Thursday and stayed overnight along with 12 other mhs. The police drove round at 9.00pm and said nothing, but never read the sign until next morning. The prohibition appears about 13th paragraph down. It appears to me it is not rigorously enforced but it is there so it can be should the need arise.
> 
> If you were non English speaking you would never understand the sign.



Maybe you were all just lucky and no one came and checked?surely by the sign it could be legally enforced,Dont think personally We would chance it .


Michael


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 26, 2019)

*Surprised It Took So Long  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Last time we went there it looked like a bloody campsite, motorhomes, awnings out, tables and chairs and little kiddies riding round on bikes      :scared:

We turned around and drove straight out and went elsewhere.


----------



## Scampi30 (Oct 5, 2019)

Last time we were there (Sept.) there were several vans overnighting, no problems. Yes, the police do patrol but said nothing, in fact gave us a wave. Don't know if I would fancy it in busy season though.


----------



## maingate (Oct 5, 2019)

The Police might actually be cracking down on the Boy Racers who like to drive in, turn round and drive out again ... all the bleeding time.


----------



## Scampi30 (Oct 5, 2019)

You are right, they had a word with 2 of them but there was no problems, they have obviously sorted them out after complaints.


----------

